# Legal Question



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

This is probley one for the legal forum but thought I would post it here.

A few buddies and I are planning a trip north snowmobiling but one of the guys going lost is drivers licence from a DUI this past summer. Is it illegal for him to operate his sled? Does it matter that when he was 12yrs old he had taken a snowmobile safety course?

Thanks


----------



## MICH 0311 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Driver License Information
*Suspended Driver License 

You may not operate a snowmobile if your license to operate an automobile has been suspended or revoked by Michigan or your home state.
Points Assessed to Your Driver Record


A person convicted of manslaughter, negligent homicide or a felony resulting from snowmobile operation shall have six points assessed against his/her driver record. A person convicted of operating a snowmobile while under the influence of alcohol or a controlled substance, or with an unlawful blood alcohol content shall have six points assessed against his/her driver record. A person who is convicted of operating a snowmobile while visibly impaired due to consumption of alcohol or a controlled substance shall have four points assessed against his/her driver record.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

And with points I suspect your insurance will jump some $$$.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If he has a DUI from this last summer I would guess his insurance already went through the roof.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

If his operators license has been suspended, he can NOT legally operate a snowmobile or ORV in the State of Michigan.----PERIOD!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

yep he is out of luck untill he gets his privlages restored.


----------

